# Danish:  Hvad betyder "av min arm"?



## AlOlaf

Kan nogen forklare mig oprindelsen og betydningen af ​​udtrykket "av min arm"?


----------



## Sepia

Jeg gaar ud fra, at det ikke er en direkte oversaettelse, du er ude efter?

Det betyder ganske enkelt an man er overrasket eller maaske endda lettere chokeret over noget, man netop har erfaret.

Oprindelse? Ingen anelse. Jeg tvivler paa, at man kan spore nogen bestemt oprindelse.


----------



## AlOlaf

Mange tak. Er det et almindeligt anvendt udtryk?  Er det måske forældet?


----------



## Sepia

Jeg vil ikke sige, den er foraeldet, for den er aldrig helt forsvundet. 

Der har af og til vaerer afloesere til den - f.eks. "TAK for kaffe!" - som igen er totalt forsvundet.

Men der er aabenbart stadig nogen, der tror paa "Av, min arm". Det er nemlig titlen paa en danskundervisningsbog for tysksprogede, der blev udgivet i 2005.
Jeg selv har helt sikkert aldrig brugt den vending.


----------



## AlOlaf

Tak for dit svar!


----------



## Billebob

"Av min arm", "Tak for kaffe", "Det var Sørens" m.fl. er alle "pæne" erstatninger man skynder sig at bruge i stedet for "Det var satans" og (mere nutidigt) "What the fuck" når modtageren eller omgivelserne forventes ikke at sætte pris på disse mindre pæne former at udtrykke overraskelse på. (F.eks. hjemme hos Farmor)


----------



## nsv

Første gang jeg hørte udtrykket var i en TV-serie, vistnok Matador tilbage i 80'erne, hvor en køkkenpige brugte udtrykket med jævne mellemrum. Jeg kan ikke huske navnet på pigen i serien, men jeg mener, det var Christiane Rohde, der spillede rollen.
Jeg tænker, det er seriens forfatter, Lise Nørgaard, der har fundet på det.
Matador kan genses på dr.dk, men der er mange afsnit...


----------



## Billebob

nsv said:


> Første gang jeg hørte udtrykket var i en TV-serie, vistnok Matador tilbage i 80'erne, hvor en køkkenpige brugte udtrykket med jævne mellemrum. Jeg kan ikke huske navnet på pigen i serien, men jeg mener, det var Christiane Rohde, der spillede rollen.
> Jeg tænker, det er seriens forfatter, Lise Nørgaard, der har fundet på det.
> Matador kan genses på dr.dk, men der er mange afsnit...



Se her : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRNAY_EjJnE


----------



## tbrams

Jeg kendte ikke udtrykket selv, men det fik virkelig en renæssance efter Matador blev vist på landsdækkende TV. Her er lidt af hvad der står om serien på den Danske Wikipedia:

"_Serien følger livet i en dansk provinsby i perioden 1929-1947. Hovedpersonen Mads Andersen-Skjern kommer i 1929 som handelsrejsende til den søvnige stationsby Korsbæk. Han opfatter hurtigt, at byens næringsliv er stagnerende og starter en tøjforretning, der udkonkurrerer byens hidtil eneste butik af sin slags, Damernes Magasin.

_​_Serien tegner et fint portræt af tiden under 1930'ernes depression samt Danmark under besættelsen. Seeren følger familiernes liv og giver samtidig en ganske præcis beskrivelse af perioden. Inspirationen fra for eksempel den engelske tv-serie Herskab og tjenestefolk er tydelig, men serien er alligevel meget dansk i sit udtryk og blev navnlig en succes på grund af fine præstationer fra en række af landets bedste skuespillere. Mange af de medvirkende må i dag, mange år senere, stadig finde sig i at blive identificeret med den rolle, de havde i Matador._"​


----------



## gramse

Matador, en fantastisk TV-serie! Agnes, och "Av min arm" glömmer jag aldrig.


----------

